# need help copying music to an ipod touch

## Adel Ahmed

I've tried this alot and never had any success, I'm using gnome 2.32, udev 200, and gentoo sources 3.10.17

My Primary objective is to copy music to the ipod, I'm using an ipod touch 4G. It would be great if this was done with as little adding the kernel as possible, also the less packages that need to be pulled in the better.

thanks

----------

## audiodef

How do you physically connect the iPod to your computer? USB?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

yup I use usb, forgot to mention that  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ulenrich

media-libs/libmtp-1.1.6-r1

Someone should bug 1.1.6 to be purged away from portage tree.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I've emerged libmtp and now my ipod mounts.

I've tried using banshee with the ipod but it isn't detected

here are my use flags:

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libgpod-0.8.2  USE="gtk ios mono udev -python -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/banshee-2.6.1  USE="ipod mtp udev -aac -bpm -cdda -daap -doc -encode -karma {-test} -web -youtube" 0 kB

I'm stuck at this point, don't know if I should try something other than banshee(cause I've tried gtkpod and it never worked) or If I should work on banshee

thanks

----------

## audiodef

Once you mount your iPod, try copying your MP3 files over to it using a terminal (cp command) or your favorite file manager to drag and drop.

----------

## WvR

blakdeath: does the iPod show up in the file manager once it is mounted? If so, use 

```
 user@computer > mount
```

 to find out where the iPod is mounted and set banshee to use that mount point.

audiodef: I didn't know you could just drag & drop files to an iPod. I mean: yes, you can drag and drop, but will those files be "playable"? I thought everything has to go through iTunes (or libgpod on linux)

----------

## WvR

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> media-libs/libmtp-1.1.6-r1
> 
> Someone should bug 1.1.6 to be purged away from portage tree.

 

I have a similar problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-976790-highlight-ipod.html and I can tell you that libmtp is __NOT__ the problem. I do not have libmtp on my computer, I never had, and the iPod has always worked without it.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

after updating to gnome 3.8 and systemd, my pc hangs when I ttry to mount the ipod

----------

## 666threesixes666

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Apple_iPod,_iPad,_iPhone

my ipod is old enough to not require all this noise and ive never gotten ipod touch to work though i only did this right when the iphone libs came out and were ultra buggy.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I can mount the ipod again(ran usbmuxd first)

666 I've tried this guide before, and im stuck at pointing gtkpod to the ipod mount point

here's the mount point I got when I tried to play the music on vlc:

afc://6989a35840255b66f8e4aa91ea24c8635a66d44c/

here's mount:

dhcppc0 ~ # mount

/dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=1976460k,nr_inodes=494115,mode=755)

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,mode=755)

tmpfs on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,mode=755)

cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd-cgroups-agent,name=systemd)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,relatime)

tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw)

hugetlbfs on /dev/hugepages type hugetlbfs (rw,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,relatime)

dhcppc0 ~ #

----------

## Adel Ahmed

rhythmbox can detect the ipod, then it starts scanning at which point 506 songs are detected( i only have 356 on my ipod) and the scanning ends in nothing, no songs are available for import

----------

## 666threesixes666

you might need to enable "ios" use flag and rebuild deep world.

----------

## WvR

 *blakdeath wrote:*   

> here's mount:
> 
> dhcppc0 ~ # mount
> 
> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)
> ...

 blakdeth, this list does not seem to have the iPod, unless your iPod is mounted under /dev/sda1, which I doubt. So it seems that the iPod is not mounted.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

@wvr, it is mounted by gvfs under afc://6989a35840255b66f8e4aa91ea24c8635a66d44c/

@666 the only package that will be re emerged is the upower package

----------

## 666threesixes666

i was looking through my own system and seen an ios use flag for gvfs.  gvfs + ios use flag is what i was suggesting but i guess thats not a problem if its already got it built in.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## ulenrich

Hey,  *blakdeath wrote:*   

> bump

 You want another guess from me:  Try with 

  sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.10

Of course recompile all multimedia. If that fits your needs then:

File a bug sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.10 should be stabilized!

----------

